
Ask HN: Why Do 'Right Wing' Sites Seem to Struggle with Web Design? - CM30
Or just software engineering&#x2F;technology in general?<p>Because from what I&#x27;ve noticed, it seems like the more left wing news sites and platforms tend to be a bit modern in their design, and use a lot more interesting technology in their tech stacks and what not. For example, compare something like the Verge or maybe Vice to the likes of Breitbart or what not. Or perhaps the Daily Mail&#x2F;Sun&#x2F;whatever to the Guardian or the New York Times. The right leaning ones always seem a bit more dated than their left leaning counterparts.<p>Similarly, quite a few articles have said how &#x27;alt right&#x27; counterparts to popular websites were a bit clunky compared to their alternatives, like Gab or Voat or what not.<p>So why is this? Why do right wing sites seem to struggle to attract the web design expertise some of their rivals get? Is it actually a question of how extreme a site&#x2F;service is, with the more fringe ones on both sides failing to attract as much tech&#x2F;design knowledge as their more moderate counterparts?<p>Has anyone written anything about this?
======
rman666
Many creatives likely lean left, IMHO.

